
Bank of China is bullish for Bitcoin - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/8098/bank-of-china-bullish-bitcoin
======
ralusek
Aren't players of this size still just able to follow manipulate pricing to
their benefit in "pump and dump" schemes? I'm not really familiar with any of
this, but my understanding was that the major fluctuations in Bitcoin seemed
to come from the biggest players indirectly manipulating valuation.

